
Portable girdle books were once very handy - diodorus
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/what-is-a-girdle-book
======
DanAndersen
Wonderful design! It definitely makes sense for an environment of travel. And
now I understand the origins of the "big books prominently hanging from
clothes" that's seen in some fantasy settings. For example, the Witcher series
[0] or Warhammer [1] will sometimes have characters prominently wearing a book
of spells or lore of some sort. However, these series don't seem to have
thought through the actual design/binding of such books in a way that would
make for easy access.

As a possible future fashion, I would love to see something like girdle book
binding used for devices like smartphones. I still have momentary annoyance
when pulling a phone out of my pocket, so reducing that friction would be
interesting. I see there is already such a case made for reenactors / hipsters
[2].

[0]
[https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JZ5lMsQEYgE/VvzXtponQ4I/AAAAAAAAB...](https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JZ5lMsQEYgE/VvzXtponQ4I/AAAAAAAABjg/pP0dgF_HTR0eUJ8e07jQbnb1X6K-HQNpg/s1600/472604.jpg)

[1]
[https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/warhammer40k/images/0/04...](https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/warhammer40k/images/0/04/Adeptus_mechanicus_by_cribs-d4b4afs.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20111026165711)

[2] [https://www.etsy.com/listing/155624836/custom-leather-
smartp...](https://www.etsy.com/listing/155624836/custom-leather-smartphone-
case-
in?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=girdle%20book&ref=sr_gallery-1-13)

~~~
jhbadger
I don't know if belt cellphone carriers are "hipster". They actually used to
be quite common in the early days of cellphones because they were a bit too
large to fit into pockets. Plus engineers used to carry their sliderules on
their belts and that has to be the exact opposite of hipsterdom.

------
anotheryou
haha, just like ted nelson (or vice versa)

What did people put in though? Like a personal wiki :) ?

